# Why does my dog stand and lay on us?



## StormyNight

My husband and I got a german shepard/lab/newfoundland mix puppy about 3 1/2 months ago. We already had an 8lb. chihuahua/jack russell mix. Well, as you can imagine, the puppy (who is now five months old) has gotten quite big, about 35lbs. now.

She does this weird thing where she tries to lay and stand on us all the time, whether we're standing or sitting or laying down and she does it to my other dog as well. She stands with her paws on my feet and leans on my legs when I'm standing, which can be painful because she puts all of her weight onto her paws and on my feet. She'll also go up to my other dog and stand over her or try to lay on on top of her. Does anyone know what this means? 

I should also mention, in case it's related, that she is very attention seeking right now. It's like she has to have someone's full attention 24/7 and when we're all busy she barks and stares at us, runs back and forth around the house making noise and chewing on herself. We walk and run her everyday so it's not like she's not getting exercise.

Any insight would be great. I work at home and have to deal with this all day and I'm about to pull my hair out! Thank you!


----------



## jconli

My guess is it sounds like dominance (although I know a lot of people think puppies can't be dominate!)... I would suggest the NILIF (nothing in life is free) training.


----------



## Shalva

StormyNight said:


> My husband and I got a german shepard/lab/newfoundland mix puppy about 3 1/2 months ago. We already had an 8lb. chihuahua/jack russell mix. Well, as you can imagine, the puppy (who is now five months old) has gotten quite big, about 35lbs. now.
> 
> She does this weird thing where she tries to lay and stand on us all the time, whether we're standing or sitting or laying down and she does it to my other dog as well. She stands with her paws on my feet and leans on my legs when I'm standing, which can be painful because she puts all of her weight onto her paws and on my feet. She'll also go up to my other dog and stand over her or try to lay on on top of her. Does anyone know what this means?
> 
> I should also mention, in case it's related, that she is very attention seeking right now. It's like she has to have someone's full attention 24/7 and when we're all busy she barks and stares at us, runs back and forth around the house making noise and chewing on herself. We walk and run her everyday so it's not like she's not getting exercise.
> 
> Any insight would be great. I work at home and have to deal with this all day and I'm about to pull my hair out! Thank you!


Because you let her..... 

its not dominance 
just tell her to stop and don't let her do it if it bothers you 
s


----------



## GreatDaneMom

Shalva said:


> Because you let her.....
> 
> its not dominance
> just tell her to stop and don't let her do it if it bothers you
> s


yes... plus i want to add it can also be a security thing. my Lexi has Sep. Anxiety and when shes with me she will get nervous i might leave her so she will lean against me or sit on my leg while im kneeling. it doesnt bother me so i dont make her stop because she wont do it it anyone but me...


----------



## Xeph

It's not Dominance. It's a Newfie thing 

Lots of the Giant breeds do it. Newfies and Bernese are notorious foot sitters. There're two BMD's at my club...Heidi and Robert...if you say hi to either one, they promptly turn around, sit on your foot, and then stare up at you going "I LUV J00!!!!!"

My Shepherd is also a leaner....all my Shepherds are. It's just what they DO.


----------



## melgrj7

She does it because its a rewarding behavior for her. She gets attention for it (and even bad attention is at least attention!). Ignore her, or turn your back to her when she does it. When you see her about to do it, tell her to sit and reward her for sitting on the floor and not on your feet, give her lots of attention for not being on you.


----------



## Lonewolfblue

Xeph said:


> It's not Dominance. It's a Newfie thing
> 
> Lots of the Giant breeds do it. Newfies and Bernese are notorious foot sitters. There're two BMD's at my club...Heidi and Robert...if you say hi to either one, they promptly turn around, sit on your foot, and then stare up at you going "I LUV J00!!!!!"
> 
> My Shepherd is also a leaner....all my Shepherds are. It's just what they DO.


It's not just the giant breeds that do it. My cattle dog does it all the time as well. She thinks she has to stand on me when I'm trying to get up in the morning, lol.


----------



## poodleholic

> Because you let her.....
> 
> its not dominance
> just tell her to stop and don't let her do it if it bothers you


Well put!


My male (Standard Poodle) would be in my lap if I let him! LOL He likes to be in touch with me! Seriously, SPoodles are velcro dogs, but easily redirected. Beau had a rough start in life with his original owner, so he was very clingy, and constantly underfoot. Obedience work does wonders to build self confidence. Beau still likes to be close, but 68 lbs. is just too much for a "lap dog," so he's content to lay next to me, sometimes resting his chin on my foot, or across my knee when on the sofa, unless I ask him not to.


----------



## GreatDaneMom

poodleholic said:


> Beau still likes to be close, but 68 lbs. is just too much for a "lap dog," so he's content to lay next to me, sometimes resting his chin on my foot, or across my knee when on the sofa, unless I ask him not to.


i wish my "lap dog" was only 68lbs. out of both my danes Lexi is the lap dog and of course shes the 120lb (still growing) dane. of course it couldnt have been my small dane! (100lbs) buuuut thats just something you either stop, or learn to love... i guess ive just learned to love LOL


----------



## wvasko

Shalva said:


> Because you let her.....
> 
> its not dominance
> just tell her to stop and don't let her do it if it bothers you
> s


Well I hate to say anything but I beginning think all these puppies are going to a military school. They have to be picking this dominance program up somewhere.


----------



## Jewelle

Hello..

We have 4 huskies and one, the alpha female, stands on me while I am sitting down. She only does it when the other dogs are roughhousing and I do believe she thinks she is protecting me. She does bristle at them when they all roughhouse and get near me. She does not do it to anyone else in the family. But then all of them are just about 160 lbs and can hurt me when/if they jump on me. I do not think she does it to show dominance but more of a protection thing. Just my thoughts on the subject.


----------



## hulkamaniac

Shalva said:


> Because you let her.....
> 
> its not dominance
> just tell her to stop and don't let her do it if it bothers you
> s


Totally agree. Couldn't put it better.


----------



## Marsh Muppet

Xeph said:


> It's not Dominance. It's a Newfie thing
> 
> Lots of the Giant breeds do it. Newfies and Bernese are notorious foot sitters. There're two BMD's at my club...Heidi and Robert...if you say hi to either one, they promptly turn around, sit on your foot, and then stare up at you going "I LUV J00!!!!!"
> 
> My Shepherd is also a leaner....all my Shepherds are. It's just what they DO.


It's also a Lab thing, a Golden thing, a Great Dane thing, a Rottweiler thing, a Springer Spaniel thing, a Boxer thing, a Weimaraner thing......and those are just the ones I've had personal experience with; the list is by no means exhaustive.


----------

